# Scotch Broth, Lentil, Chicken Soup



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

was bored to death with chicken and rice so came up with this tasty dish

*ingredients*

broth mix, lentils, carrots, 1 leek, 3 chicken breasts, chicken stock cubes, garlic, pepper

soak the lentils for 6 hours...then throw the lot in a big pan and slow cook for 90 mins

big bowl of goodness....2 meals worth :thumbup1:


----------

